# Online source for grains



## Shames73 (Dec 17, 2012)

I would like to purchase some grains in bulk and store them for the year. Do any of you have a decently priced online source and how do you store them to keep them fresh?


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

LDS store


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.asherycountrystore.com . This is a place i would like to check out .


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Honeyvillegrain.com just finished a 15% off sale. They frequently have 10% and 15%, occasionally 20% off. Sign up for their newsletter to receive notice of sales. Their bulk grains are shipped in 50 pound bags. Grain is very clean. I store mine in 6 gallon buckets with gamma lids. Don't have more than one bucket of any type grain yet. When I do, I plan to store in 6 gallon buckets with mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. 

Shipping rate is awesone. $4.99 total shipping for any amount. I just received 100 pounds of grain and only paid $4.99 shipping.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We order from Azure Standard. Free shipping as we are on their truck route


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

If you live in an area with an Amish store, you may be able to save yourself some shipping charges. My favorite shop south of Freedom, IN publicized a grain sale this past fall and I took advantage of it 

I decided against the oxygen absorber route as I had several buckets and the large absorber needed for a 5 gal bucket is over $5. Instead, I freeze treat grain before storage. Freeze for 3 days to kill any insects that may be in your grain, then 2 weeks later freeze for 3 days again to take care of anything that may have hatched. Do not disturb it as it comes to room temp and condensation evaporates, (allow a couple of days). Then put into 5 gal buckets and seal. I use the cheaper snap on lids for grain in storage, the more expensive - but easier to use - gamma lids for the bucket that is in use.

P.S. I have been to the Ashery Country Store in NE Ohio, wouldn't miss it anytime I make it to Ohio. It's a great place to buy in bulk.
By the way, 100 lbs of grain will fill 3 5-gal buckets completely to make good use of your storage space.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Beprepared.com has 2,000 cc oxygen absorbers 10 for $8.50.

I was able to store 50 pounds of soft white wheat in a six gallon bucket plus one #10 can. 50 pounds of yellow dent corn took 6 gallon bucket plus two #10 cans. These are for current use and I haven't freeze treated them. I do mix bay leaves in though.

I freeze treat brown rice, then store premeasured to fill my rice cooker in food saver bags. The bags are placed in a 6 gallon bucket in my kitchen. We eat a lot of rice in Louisiana I just did 20 pounds but only treated once. I'll pull out and treat again. Thanks for the information, Marilyn.


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

i like to use www.clnf.org for my grains. they have top quality and the price can't be beat. Call and see if there is truck drop location close to you. I store my grains in 5 gal buckets with gamma seal lids


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

mpennington, how long have you been able to successfully store brown rice? I've heard everything from months to a couple of years. I don't think white rice is good for much besides heating dry for sore muscles, but I would really like to lay in a good supply of brown as long I wouldn't risk losing it.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Marilyn, I haven't had any last longer than two years, outside of the freezer, but have only recently started freeze treating prior to vacuum sealing. I'm trying several ways as I agree with you about the nutritional aspects of white rice. 

I recently purchased some Thrive instant brown rice in a #10 can from ShelfReliance.com. The stated shelf life on the can is 7 years unopened and 1 year opened. It's pricey, but I'm keeping a few cans for hurricane purposes as it cooks quickly. I'm also making my own instant brown rice by dehydrating cooked brown rice in my Excalibur. It rehydrates beautifully. I vacuum seal that in jars. I'm going to have to hide some to see how long term it is. It's the first grab when my one-cup packets of precooked frozen brown rice "disappear" from the freezer.


----------



## Nankipoo (Jan 24, 2013)

For grains Pleasant Hill Grain was a good source for us. We chose to break the shipments into smaller vacuum sealer bags and added oxygen absorbers to the bags. I followed the guidelines from Tammy at dehydrate2store. We usually pack several vacuum packed bags into Mylar bags, add an oxygen absorber, seal the Mylar bag, store in gamma lid buckets. Gamma lids are more expensive than regular lids, but when you open a gamma lid, you can re-seal the bucket and make it completely airtight and water-tight again. Plus you can re-use it on another bucket. You can't do that with a regular lid.

Our local community food co-op was able to order 25 lb bags of organic beans for us, including cannellini beans, adzuki (which we used to call field peas when I was young), and our favorite cranberry beans, as well as pinto and lentil. We repackage those in 2 cup amounts. We also repackage white rice in 2 cup amounts.

Once we had packaged a couple of hundred pounds of wheat berries, I found I am gluten intolerant. So we added millet, quinoa, and amaranth to the mix. I grind the original berries or whatever they are called when I bake. Amaranth flour makes great gravy. And our white rice can be ground for baking gluten free. I use a powered grain mill now, but have the hand grinder attachment ready to use if necessary.

We added brown rice to our storage when Costco started carrying it. I have started sprouting the brown rice, then dehydrate the sprouted rice and store. We love sprouting.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, thanks to both of you. I never even thought about dehydrating cooked rice. And Nankipoo, can you pm me and tell me about sprouting? I've been reading/hearing about it's benefits, but haven't spoken to anyone that actually does it. Thanks in advance.

PS Nankipoo, welcome to the forum. You're gonna' love it here!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Marilyn, one of the free kindle books available today through Pam's Pride on the Survival & Emergency Preparedness Forum is "How To Sprout Raw Food" by RJ Rappenthal.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Marilyn said:


> mpennington, how long have you been able to successfully store brown rice? I've heard everything from months to a couple of years. I don't think white rice is good for much besides heating dry for sore muscles, but I would really like to lay in a good supply of brown as long I wouldn't risk losing it.


Marilyn, WalMart.com has a 26 pound bucket of Augason Farms long term storage long grain brown rice. Shelf life unopened is 7 years. I have used the Augason brown rice and like it. Currently working through 20 pounds that I received from them for free last year.

Sams.com also carries the Augason brown rice in a 43 pound 6 gallon bucket. The Sam's price per pound is higher and shipping much higher. If you puchase a certain amount, WalMart.com shipping to your home is free; or it's $5.00 shipping without an additional purchase.


----------

